# Botulism ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Can anyone shed some light on this subject?

I have searched the net and found much about this topic when "canning"; but most of what I'm doing with our garden produce this year (except with our tomatoes) is "freezing". 

Is there something I should make sure I do during the freezing process to assure our foods are free of botulism?


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

You can only get botulism if it is in an airtight environment like a sealed jar.
Freezing will not provide the kind of environment to allow any botulism to grow. 
We can eat botulism in the vegative state, but it is in a sealed jar, in the absence of air, that it can grow and turn into the toxin. 
We eat botulism spores all the time. Our stomachs are acidic enough to handle the spores. 
Freezing has more to do with enzymes. That is why blanching is needed for some vegetables, to destroy or retard the enzymes that cause spoilage and deterioration of the food. 
Please, don't worry about botulism in freezing. Not even in high acid home canned things like fruit and jams. It is just with low acid things that would be pressure canned or some refrigerated things such as vegetables or garlic in oil, or those cake in a jar things. In those foods the air supply can be cut off enough to allow botulism to potentially grow.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Lucy, you have so set my mind at ease. Thank you so much for that information. You are definately one of our HTer "treasures".


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Thank you. I am glad this helps you out.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Since freezing only inhibits spore growth, just be careful when you thaw the food. If a moist low acid food is in an airtight container (like a tupperware bowl or ziploc bag), the spores may be reactivated and produce toxin if the food is not thawed, stored and cooked properly.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

PlicketyCat, will you explain what you mean by properly thawing, storing and cooking vegies to prevent the reactivation of toxins?

I have not actually been "thawing" frozen vegies as I have been placing them in either boiling water or hot cooking oil while frozen. Is this not a safe way to cook frozen vegies?


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Cooking from frozen is the recommended method for most vegetables. Corn on the cob and leafy greens should be partially thawed (in the fridge or cold water) to ensure thorough and even heating during cooking. The taste and texture of broccoli & cauliflower is improved if partially thawed, but they are safe to cook from frozen. Adding frozen vegetables may reduce the temperature of the pan, so cooking times may need to be increased.

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/freeze/thawing.html
http://www.foodsubs.com/Defrost.html

The only real safety issue cooking veg directly from frozen is the risk of splatter burns when adding them to hot oil/fat.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ah, yes, thank you. I am real glad to hear that!

I have a "screen" (splatter proof) top for my fry pan; but I have discovered the grease pops right thru it anyway.  Thus, I need some other method; probably a "real" lid.


----------

